# Here is one of my biggest reasons for not supporting autonomous vehicles - Profound abuse of Autopilot



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

A poignant but not all that rare occurrence of a driver irresponsibly using auto-pilot in a way it was never intended. Driver crawled in the back seat with Tesla on auto-pilot and went to sleep. His mom, also in the back, filmed the stunt for Tik Tok.

The good part starts at about 1:30.

https://electrek.co/2021/01/20/tiktok-star-criminally-tesla-autopilot-posts-video-evidence/


----------



## JaysUberman (Dec 19, 2017)

Actually that kind of abuse may not be such a bad thing. Eventually that kind of abuse will cause a. the driver to be killed or b. the vehicle to kill an innocent by-stander which will hopefully lead to c. the whole stupid idea of autopilot and self driving vehicles to be shut down permanently.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> A poignant but not all that rare occurrence of a driver irresponsibly using auto-pilot in a way it was never intended. Driver crawled in the back seat with Tesla on auto-pilot and went to sleep. His mom, also in the back, filmed the stunt for Tik Tok.
> 
> The good part starts at about 1:30.
> 
> https://electrek.co/2021/01/20/tiktok-star-criminally-tesla-autopilot-posts-video-evidence/


Meh... Im waiting for the one where bubber is driving with pax, engages in autopilot and proceeds to masturbate/pee or something like that lol.



JaysUberman said:


> Actually that kind of abuse may not be such a bad thing. Eventually that kind of abuse will cause a. the driver to be killed or b. the vehicle to kill an innocent by-stander which will hopefully lead to c. the whole stupid idea of autopilot and self driving vehicles to be shut down permanently.


or a. and b. will not happen, and will result in d. more acceptance of autopilot.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

JaysUberman said:


> Actually that kind of abuse may not be such a bad thing. Eventually that kind of abuse will cause a. the driver to be killed or b. the vehicle to kill an innocent by-stander which will hopefully lead to c. the whole stupid idea of autopilot and self driving vehicles to be shut down permanently.


You're right, one day if this continues, autopilot driving around a major city hitting everyone it sees from computer glitch.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

I have two Teslas on order, and neither of them did I pay for FSD (Full self-driving). I'm forced to take what Tesla calls "Auto-pilot", which is a misnomer because it is actually more like "Driver-assist", but will be very circumspect with its use. Reason being, I simply don't trust myself. I don't trust the temptation of letting the car drive itself. I would get used to it working, and at some point place my attention on other things in the car -like the Uber app- and then there would be that one time when I wasn't looking but should have been.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Once all these idiots start crashing/killing others with their stupidity and then suing your Teslas and who ever else is putting that stuff in their cars for trillions of dollars because it's the manufacturer's fault of course, I'm sure the shareholders will start to grumble and request idiotic features like that be scrapped.


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

Wow, the vile heaped on by the ants here is quite telling. Soon, Mayor Pete as SecDOT will come up with an overall regulation schema that will make driverless cars a reality. It's time to stop working against technology, and for redistributive transfer payments from the government.


----------



## JaysUberman (Dec 19, 2017)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> Wow, the vile heaped on by the ants here is quite telling. Soon, Mayor Pete as SecDOT will come up with an overall regulation schema that will make driverless cars a reality. It's time to stop working against technology, and for redistributive transfer payments from the government.


Mayor Pete is also likely to take his marching orders from a left of center of administration that is concerned about jobs and economic recovery and who will not want to be seen as the ones as eliminating hundreds of thousands (maybe even millions) of jobs in the transportation industry


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

the FSD beta requires their hands to be on the steering wheel.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> Soon, Mayor Pete as SecDOT will come up with an overall regulation schema that will make driverless cars a reality.


Nothing wrong with technology, but if you seriously think AVs will be in any kind of widespread use anytime soon, I have some oceanfront property for sale in Arizona.

Then again, a lot of people seem to think that Uncle Joe is best thing ever happened to the US since sliced bread. He and his administration will solve any and all problems there are, were or ever will be. And no, I did not vote for The Orange Babboon then or now.


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

JaysUberman said:


> Mayor Pete is also likely to take his marching orders from a left of center of administration that is concerned about jobs and economic recovery and who will not want to be seen as the ones as eliminating hundreds of thousands (maybe even millions) of jobs in the transportation industry


You are basically saying that Luddism is the desired paradigm; I disagree wholeheartedly.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

_Tron_ said:


> and at some point place my attention on other things in the car -like the Uber app rhymes with cornhub


FIFY

Come on man, be honest.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

This is more proof that the system needs to be 100% before it's given to people to use.

It's 100% or nothing.

If it's halfway people will use it like it's 100% when it's not and kill themselves.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> This is more proof that the system needs to be 100% before it's given to people to use.
> 
> It's 100% or nothing.
> 
> If it's halfway people will use it like it's 100% when it's not and kill themselves.


Very true except that unfortunately it is not themselves that they end up killing.


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> This is more proof that the system needs to be 100% before it's given to people to use.
> 
> It's 100% or nothing.
> 
> If it's halfway people will use it like it's 100% when it's not and kill themselves.


I agree, but I consider having an accident rate that is less than that with human drivers as being close enough to 100%.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> Wow, the vile heaped on by the ants here is quite telling. Soon, Mayor Pete as SecDOT will come up with an overall regulation schema that will make driverless cars a reality. It's time to stop working against technology, and for redistributive transfer payments from the government.


Indeed. Does he have a magic wand to make SDCs a “reality”???!! You sound kind of like the infamous Tomato.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> You are basically saying that Luddism is the desired paradigm; I disagree wholeheartedly.


HORSES are Automated !


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Here's another one...


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> I'm forced to take what Tesla calls "Auto-pilot", which is a misnomer because it is actually more like "Driver-assist", but will be very circumspect with its use.


I was a test driver for Waymo for a while. "Self driving" software at present isn't an assistance or benefit to drivers for the simple reason that the driver still has to keep their hands on the wheel and their foot near or hovering over the pedals, ready to take control in an instant when the car tries to do something stupid. Which it will. Like try to mow down a pedestrian on a crosswalk or just give up, disengage itself and leave you coasting straight towards oncoming traffic.

Having to watch both the other idiots on the road and your own idiot car is exhausting. It's not a help or driver aid at all; it's the exact opposite.


----------

